# VQ35 swap into 2000 Altima



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Since folks are always swapping the VQ35 V6 into B15 Sentra SpecV, I'm curious if anyone has dropped a VQ35 into an Altima (98-01)? They body is larger than the Sentra but smaller than the Maxima.....I've always liked this boby style and your can find them to be less expensive than the SPEC V and plenty out there to be had for nothing! So if it's been done please step forward with some pictures......


----------

